# Lettering coming undone



## gsugg (Mar 18, 2013)

I have a logo with lettering and my Stitches at the end of the first word and end of the last word are coming undone. Is this my machine not tieing or my software? 
I would appreciate any help.
Thanks


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

software.....you need to put a tie off.


----------



## gsugg (Mar 18, 2013)

I think it is checked automatic but not sure. I will check it out.
Thank you


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Also make sure that you do not have a short tie stitch and then the filter on the machine removing short stitches at that length. If your TIE off is shorter than what you set as the short stitch filter (If you have one) then the machine is simply taking them out of the file during production.


----------

